# Fake Surefire M962 WeaponLight? (VERY Picture Intensive)



## benm11 (May 19, 2012)

I recently bought this on eBay for a very good price. However, I am not as experienced in the weapon light division as I am in the regular Surefire market so I just wanted to check with everyone. I don't think this is fake since it came in an entire kit but one can never be too careful.

Functionally it is great and the build quality is what I would expect from Surefire. The body is the greener HA and the head is a grey HA with the bezel ring being more green HA. 

So what's the verdict guys?


----------



## csshih (May 19, 2012)

looks real to me!

Craig


----------



## HotWire (May 19, 2012)

Looks to be a genuine Surefire.


----------



## bstrickler (May 19, 2012)

Does your tailcap rotate smoothly when tightened down, or no? The tailcap I had before I RMA'd it rotated easily, allowing you to adjust where you wanted the pressure switch plug and regular switch to be. The new one I have is impossible to rotate.


----------



## LE6920 (May 20, 2012)

That looks real. I don't see anything that says "fake" about it. The reproduction weaponlights usually have a tape switch that screws into the (fake) XM tailswitch. Real ones push in to connect them. They also usually have fake screw mounts, not ARMS mounts. 

Why do you think it's fake? Looks legit to me.


----------



## LE6920 (May 20, 2012)

http://www.apextac.com/catalog/item/6540834/7451635.htm

Above is a link to a fake 961. You can see the screw-in tape switch. A sure sign of a fake. Also the fakers usually don't have good packaging like SF does.


----------



## angelofwar (May 20, 2012)

Yep, that's the real thing!


----------



## benm11 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. And to answer the questions...

1) the tailcap will twist some if a good amount of torque is applied...this is the same for the 951 I also have. 

2) the only reason I had suspicion was because the beam seemed a bit rectangular and the engraving of the logo did not seem as deep as what I am used to seeing on surefires.


----------



## benm11 (May 20, 2012)

Not sure if my other post went through but...

1). Switch will turn off I apply a decent amount of torque. This is the same for the 951 I have too. 

2) the only cause for suspicion was that the logo engraving on the body did not seem very deep and was very smooth. I can tell it wasn't paint but it just seemed different from other sf lights. Also the beam pattern is a bit rectangular which I thought was odd. I'm not sure of that is the lamp or what but I guess I could try another sf lamp or my md10 when it gets in. 

Thanks for the help so far guys! Greatly appreciated


----------



## bstrickler (May 21, 2012)

benm11 said:


> Thanks guys. And to answer the questions...
> 
> 1) the tailcap will twist some if a good amount of torque is applied...this is the same for the 951 I also have.
> 
> 2) the only reason I had suspicion was because the beam seemed a bit rectangular and the engraving of the logo did not seem as deep as what I am used to seeing on surefires.



1)Thanks, I guess it probably takes some breaking in.

2)That could be due to a number of reasons, so unless it's faint (the logo), I wouldn't worry about it too much. Not sure what to say about the beam, because they don't stay in my lights for long.


----------



## angelofwar (May 21, 2012)

MN10's probably have the worst beam of any incan surefire I've seen. I'm not crazy about it, but, that's almost the norm for the MN10


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

benm11 said:


> I recently bought this on eBay for a very good price. However, I am not as experienced in the weapon light division as I am in the regular Surefire market so I just wanted to check with everyone. I don't think this is fake since it came in an entire kit but one can never be too careful.




It's definitely a fake, you've been duped... let me take it of your hands eh?


----------



## benm11 (May 21, 2012)

Yeah it sure is an ugly beam!

And [email protected], I could never stand owning a fake piece of junk so please take it off my hands as soon as possible!  haha

Thanks for the help guys. It looks like it has turned into a thread for pretty pictures of the 962


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2012)

The markings on the ARMS mount are perfect as well. No red flags whatsoever. Congrats!


----------



## tobrien (May 22, 2012)

give SF a call. they're really helpful and nice (in my experience) so they can tell you based on the serials anyways i bet


----------



## JurT (Jun 7, 2012)

I meant to read somewhere on the net that fake surefires don't have serial numbers that begin with an A. If it had an A it was real. I'm not sure where I have read it. Maybe someone can verify this or maybe some can say it is bs.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 7, 2012)

this one here is a fake (yours is real)
You see this logo does not look exactly perfect, dead giveaway for fake. The first E doesn't match the second E

plus your threads are perfect, fakes have cheaper cut threads.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 7, 2012)

looking at those PICs and i can see why surefire cost so much.Thick metal, solid machining.
wish i had the money.


----------



## Snacks (Jun 9, 2012)

yours looks real to me as well. I've noticed that the earlier versions had the deeper etching on the bodies. The newer sf lights i have their etchings are not as deep or thick in the lettering. 

in all honesty i like the older logo than the newer logos but that's just a personal preference. If your still in doubt I'll be happy to take it off your hands as well.


----------

